# Bio-terge 804 substitute



## Cobelloy (May 16, 2019)

Hi, I'm still trying to make M&P from scratch, I bought the book and the formula she recommends uses BioTerge 804 but it will be hard to find in Australia, does anyone know what I can use instead?


----------



## dibbles (May 16, 2019)

I needed a sub for Bioterge when I was making a solid dish paste, and @DeeAnna recommended polysorbate 80.

A link to the thread, her post is #41 https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/solid-dish-detergent.74170/page-3#post-761409


----------



## cmzaha (May 16, 2019)

Can you purchase the generic version, which is C14-16 olefin sulfonate?


----------



## atiz (May 16, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Can you purchase the generic version, which is C14-16 olefin sulfonate?


Not quite for this one -- Bioterge 804 seems to be a surfactant blend, containing C14-16 olefin sulfonate + sodium laureth sulfate + lauramide DEA. I'm not sure poly 80 would be a good substitute.

ETA: Bioterge is the brand name; they have multiple products, such as Bioterge 804 or Bioterge AS40.


----------



## lsg (May 16, 2019)

Here is a good recipe.


----------



## Christina Slade (Jul 27, 2019)

Aussie Soap supplies have a product called Hostapon which seems to be similar


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 27, 2019)

atiz said:


> Not quite for this one -- Bioterge 804 seems to be a surfactant blend, containing C14-16 olefin sulfonate + sodium laureth sulfate + lauramide DEA. I'm not sure poly 80 would be a good substitute.
> 
> ETA: Bioterge is the brand name; they have multiple products, such as Bioterge 804 or Bioterge AS40.


Sorry, that was my mistake, I think I looked at Bioterge 40. Technically you could use C14-16 and add in the other 2 ingredients if you can get them.


----------

